# When do growing horses level out?



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

When they're done growing. Anywhere between age 5 and 7. Could be sooner, could be later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Depends on the breed and conformation of parents.

Yes there are a lot of the 'western' breeds that have a more downhill tendancy than others so depending on what breed your youngster is, yes it may end up still staying a little downhill.

This is the age to just throw them out in the paddock and not look at them, or risk asking yourself why you brought/bred it 
My little hanoverian yearling is very butt high at the moment, but you can't tell me he's going to stay that way when he's bred to be uphill  The majority of youngsters go through awkward gangly phases. Even up to the age of 7 in some cases, they will have growth spurts and look out of proportion


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, thanks! He's got a lot of growing left to do at his age. 

I'm not super worried about it. I didn't even really notice it until I took the latest photos. But that kind of got me to wondering so I thought I would ask.  Really, he's been very proportionate up until this point. 

He's 1/2 QH, 1/2 Fox Trotter. 100% spoiled brat. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In my experience with stock horses, they are normally close to about as level as they'll be at 3-ish. Sometimes they will continue to teeter-totter a bit, but they mostly stay close to level after that point. I've never seen one older than 3 that had a case of the gangly yearling fugly butt-high-ness LOL.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Agreed smrobs, about 3 or 4 for the stockier breeds. He is cute


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Agree with smrobs on 3ish. Though we've had a few over the years that grew much later, we had one mare gain a good inch her 6 yr old year.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

An old breeder friend of mine told me, "Look at them at 3 hrs, 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months and not again til 3 years." And having had a couple who had the worst cases of 'yearling uglies' right up through their 2 year old years, I think she was probably right. LOL!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I love that saying, Dreamcatcher! XD

Sour actually didn't even begin to look butt-high until she was nearly two years old; but boy did she look crazy for a while! Everyone was starting to wonder if she'd ever be pretty like her mama and daddy ^^ She was a good two inches taller at the butt than the wither, and that's saying a lot for a 36" mini!

She's 3 years, 7 months now; and still tad bit high, but it's less noticable every week. My hope is that she'll be level by four.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Everyone seems to have covered it I just wanted to welcome you and your youngster to the awkward stage ha! He looks like he will mature into a lovely solid type once he's done emulating Mr. Potatohead


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

My almost 4-year-old Dutch WB/TB is teeter-tottering. He was seriously butt-high when I bought him at 3, but his massive shoulders suggested that he had growing to do up front. He more or less leveled out a couple months ago, but in the past couple weeks, his butt grew again, so now he's about an 1/2 an inch to an inch off. 

And of course, every growth spurt means that he has to learn how to balance himself again at the canter - but at least he is figuring it out faster each time. 

I have no doubt that there is more growing yet to do on both ends. Not that he really needs it except to level out - he is already 16'3 1/2 and eating me out of house and home!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PoohLP said:


> My almost 4-year-old Dutch WB/TB is teeter-tottering. He was seriously butt-high when I bought him at 3, but his massive shoulders suggested that he had growing to do up front. He more or less leveled out a couple months ago, but in the past couple weeks, his butt grew again, so now he's about an 1/2 an inch to an inch off.
> 
> And of course, every growth spurt means that he has to learn how to balance himself again at the canter - but at least he is figuring it out faster each time.
> 
> I have no doubt that there is more growing yet to do on both ends. Not that he really needs it except to level out - he is already 16'3 1/2 and eating me out of house and home!


My guess is he could grow up until 6 years of age


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> My guess is he could grow up until 6 years of age


Oh yeah, he's gonna go for a while. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

trailhorserider, Im right there with you! Rodeo just turned 19months old the beginning of the month, and as you know, he is pretty butt high as well.....here's a pic of him from today


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

We have APHA & AQHA horses I have found they keep growing till at least 5yrs. My one mare just turned 5yr this past year she finally looks mature,this year she has really bodied out & looks more balanced.I thought she looked pretty mature at 3 but now looking at her 3yr old pictures & OMG she was so much more gangly:shock: ..Most didn't grow so much height wise but really bodied out & leveled off more. I have a few 3-4 yr olds now will see how they go.Now today I was just looking at my 3 yr old thinking hmm... you are taller & he is starting to also thicken up.Got to measure him again


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh man...I knew how people said that young horses grow "butt first" and how they have their butt high stages...then I got a look at Kiera the other day, and I swear, she shot up several inches in the rear overnight. =O
I will just cross my fingers and hope she evens out by the time she's three or so xD

ETS: I'm def gonna try to get some pix LOL


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> trailhorserider, Im right there with you! Rodeo just turned 19months old the beginning of the month, and as you know, he is pretty butt high as well.....here's a pic of him from today


that is such a cute little horse! good for you!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

My 4 yr old has grown about 3" taller since I got her in July, and I've had to let her halter out 2 notches. Going to have to get a new/bigger one soon!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I remember reading all the posts about the "yearling fuglies" and thinking Zane is always so well balanced. Then it like hit me one day "wow, he's butt high, when did that happen?" :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

csimkunas6 said:


> trailhorserider, Im right there with you! Rodeo just turned 19months old the beginning of the month, and as you know, he is pretty butt high as well.....here's a pic of him from today


I love Rodeo!


----------

